# Trouble Starting Saturn



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*hello,*
*a friend of mine has a 2005 saturn. when it gets really cold (15-20 degrees) it barely cranks over. the battery has been tested and is ok. the battery is located in the trunk of the car. i think this is a poor design. you need to have VERY good connetions, and battery to crank the engine. he has had it in the shop three times this winter, and they say its ok. its not! my question is: would he be better off installing a deep cycle batttery? would this help?..bob*


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *would he be better off installing a deep cycle batttery? would this help?*


Nope,...... won't Help abit......

Making Sure all the connections,+ wiring is Up to Snuff is important though.....
And,....
Possibly going to a Battery with a higher amperage rating will Help.....

It's also quite Possible that the Starter itself is on it's Last Legs.........


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

A battery with higher cold crank amps may help but the stock battery size for the car should work. 

Obviously cables, connections etc. should be verified. 

If its only happening on really cold days, its probably the battery. Cold saps the battery pretty quick and motors are harder to turn over in the cold. 

Oil viscosity if its too thick may contribute, but shouldnt keep the motor from starting. 

I would check the battery with a hydrometer [less than 10 bucks at auto parts store] to see if you have a dead cell. I've seen load tester not pick up on a dead cell before on a new battery that died under warranty.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with what has been posted. High cranking amp battery. This will cost more but is worth it. Clean all of the battery connections well. Make sure the ground is in good shape. 
I would also make sure there isn't an electrical draw on the car that maybe draining the battery down. Over time the actual wires themselves can cause problems. Start with the battery and go from there.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What is the cold cranking amps of the current battery? (CCA)

What is the brand name?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Who moved the battery to the trunk?? All 2005 Saturns had the battery in the engine compartment.


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*i agree with all the things everybody has suggested. i may be wrong about the yr of the car, but the battery is in the trunk and is factory installation. he brought the car in to the shop again, and they replaced a computer mod, at a cost $650! i think the battery is probally at fault tho. the specific gravity drops ALOT in cold temps, and like someone mentioned, a hydrometer would tell weather the battery is up to snuff...bob*


----------

